# http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0lvm_jf3k



## Treetom (May 26, 2008)

AND NOW FOR YOUR VIEWING PLEASURE, ANOTHER TREE REMOVAL. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0lvm_jf3k CLIENT WANTED "CURB APPEAL" SO HE COULD FLIP THIS HOUSE.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 27, 2008)

Treetom said:


> AND NOW FOR YOUR VIEWING PLEASURE, ANOTHER TREE REMOVAL.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0lvm_jf3k CLIENT WANTED "CURB APPEAL" SO HE COULD FLIP THIS HOUSE.



Very smooth take down & nice clean up! Thanks for posting. Going to saw any of that into boards?


----------



## Treetom (May 27, 2008)

*Thanks for your comment(s)*

BuzzSawer, Trees that old, located in an older neighborhood, are bound to have metal in them. That's why we load the trunk as one big piece, so we don't have to find out what's hidden inside. The tree was delivered to a guy who sells firewood.


----------



## hanniedog (May 27, 2008)

Very nice work done in a safe and timely manner. If I was the home owner I would surely recommend your company to others. How much did you charge for that job if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## treemandan (May 27, 2008)

You are not just a tree guy but a freaking movie director to boot! I don't know which I liked better, the old timey rigging techniques or the way the video was made. A parting shot? whoa, that's good.


----------



## Treetom (May 27, 2008)

*thanks*

Never seem to charge enough for those big ones. $150.00 per hour. I figure eight hours. With diesel at $5.00 per gal around here, it's time to raise the rates. (I'm not sure how much time the video shoot used up.)


----------



## kennertree (May 27, 2008)

I liked your little articulated loader. Nice work, thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 28, 2008)

Treetom said:


> Never seem to charge enough for those big ones. $150.00 per hour. I figure eight hours. With diesel at $5.00 per gal around here, it's time to raise the rates. (I'm not sure how much time the video shoot used up.)


 Darn good job on the oak removal tom. you guys kicked ars.


----------



## Treetom (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for watching the vid. And don't get me started on that Swinger loader. I love that machine.


----------



## pbtree (May 31, 2008)

Excellent - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 4, 2008)

Great Video! Great Job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jul 5, 2008)

super nice job. it really did open the house up. Great follow through with clean up and filling in the hole from the stump removal.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 5, 2008)

It would have been nice to see you get 1800 for that one, nice job. I shoot for clearing a grand a day, sometimes more. Sometimes its hard to pass it up when ya got the equipment and its almost like easy though, looks like you got a good crew to keep busy there also. Have you ever tried a mid sized porty and maybe a 5/8 sling instead of the stubs, might be less to think about without having to leave stubs strategically placed. Now that I got a bucket I think I'm gonna try that. Nice to see the old school though, I used to run my butt line like that taking down big trees with three sections of pole saw and a 50' working hieght skyworker behind cab, nosed right up to the tree, these new schoolers dont know man!


----------



## Treetom (Jul 5, 2008)

Porty. That is the way to go. I'm going to order a mid-size and just leave it in the bucket. We forgot the big one that day. Very handy device.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 5, 2008)

Treetom said:


> Porty. That is the way to go. I'm going to order a mid-size and just leave it in the bucket. We forgot the big one that day. Very handy device.


Yeah, I just got one, I still need the smaller 5/8 sling maybe 12' ?, 18' 3/4 is just tooo big to be slick for what we're talking about I think. Also those smaller lighter aluminum Pulleys are sweet with the smaller slings, just for general treework in the bucket, you know roping smaller stuff. Thats on the wish list also. Oh and the mid size porty takes up to 9/16.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 5, 2008)

Now you've done it. With a tutorial like that on the market, now EVERBODY will be doing tree removals.


----------



## Treetom (Jul 5, 2008)

We must stop giving away all these secrets. And: too late! EVERYBODY already is doing tree removals, everybody with a pickup and a chainsaw and a rickety old ladder. Just look around you, pdqdl.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope. You're way off on that one. Go by the local convenience store around lunchtime and you will see WAY more pickup trucks with lawnmowers behind them than you will with chainsaws. 

You don't even know what a competitive market is until you try making your living cutting grass. Profitable tree work falls in my lap by comparison.; yes, I both cut grass and do tree work, so I am pretty familiar with both sides of that problem.

In fact, this year is sort of a mystery to me. I have more calls than I have ever had, more success at closing them, and I also have at least one out-of-work tree climber asking for employment every week. Explain that?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think that at one point or another any fella with a chainsaw, pickup, ladder, rope, etc. has tried to do "treework". The ones that make a living at doing it are the ones who get "good" at it. The rest are mostly dealing with the botttom of the barrell customers who don't want to pay to have the tree cut down and could give two licks about insurance, workers comp,etc.


----------



## Jlarnard (Oct 6, 2008)

Man I wanna quit climbing and be your ground man. Wouldn't make you dodge the logs like you had to a couple of times. Holy crap I would of had to cachunk it all the way down. My aching shins and arches!Phewwwww. Nice toys Tom.


----------

